
Introducing Oculus Quest, Our First 6DOF All-In-One VR System - MikusR
https://www.oculus.com/blog/introducing-oculus-quest-our-first-6dof-all-in-one-vr-system-launching-spring-2019/
======
evo_9
I think this is a the right combinations of tech at a reasonable price, though
I still wonder about the larger viability of the VR market. It's also nice
this is self-contained and doesn't require a PC.

I've owned a Vive for over two years and not having to devote a good chunk of
my basement to it is another plus, along with not having to maintain a really
beefy gaming PC.

I would much prefer to not deal with a PC; this isn't an anti-windows thing, I
work on Win10 all day writing code. However maintaining a gaming rig is
another issue entirely. I frequently have to spend 20-30 minutes getting the
sound to work correctly after windows updates, iTunes updates, vive updates,
steam updates, etc etc. It's almost comical and I wonder if this is an
indication of the PC gaming tool-chain issues, or something as simple as
Steams VR software is shit. And honestly I don't care, I just want it to work.

VR is a lot of fun though, and for most of the past 2 years was worth the
hassle. Lately though I don't have the energy to fight my gaming rig and I
when I occasionally play now, I just ignore whatever issues crop up. I'm ready
for a simpler solution at a good price.

~~~
nolok
I agree with your point that the current VR solution are a huge burden in
space and setup, too many cables, too much room needed, too many tinkering ...

However I disagree with this:

> However maintaining a gaming rig is another issue entirely. I frequently
> have to spend 20-30 minutes getting the sound to work correctly after
> windows updates, iTunes updates, vive updates, steam updates, etc etc. It's
> almost comical and I wonder if this is an indication of the PC gaming tool-
> chain issues, or something as simple as Steams VR software is shit. And
> honestly I don't care, I just want it to work.

I have no idea how that could happen to you, if you have super exotic hardware
or if steam vr doesn't work.

I maintain 3 "gaming" computers, and they basically never have issues. The
"everything need to auto update once a week" is getting boring pretty fast
sure, but nothing gets broken; sound, video, gsync, keyboard/mouse, network
... It's actually quite impressive how reliable all of it is. Hell, ever since
moving to networked laser printers even the scanning/printing chain doesn't
fail randomly anymore.

Compared to even ten years ago in the late XP days, windows and the modern
drivers available for it have become incredibly reliable.

~~~
sagarm
The frequent updates are a minor annoyance if you use the gaming computer
regularly, but if used infrequently they all happen at once. It makes booting
into Windows to play games feel like a chore.

This has been exacerbated for me because initially I only allocated ~20GB for
the Windows boot partition, which is plenty for Ubuntu but apparently nowhere
near enough for Windows. Even at ~30GB, I have to do things to reduce the
amount of space Windows uses (like disable hibernation, manually compact
WinSxS, etc) so that those big named updates can complete.

In short: Windows is too high maintenance for infrequent use.

~~~
kingbirdy
To be honest, I think that's just on you for allocating too little space. 20
GB is listed as the bare minimum for a windows 10 64 bit install [0], and only
10 GB extra for apps & updates isn't much.

[0]: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/windows-10-specifica...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/windows-10-specifications)

~~~
gbrown
For those of us in an area without good broadband, it doesn't matter if you
have plenty of hard drive space. If I sit down to play videogames one night a
month and I have to sit through hours of updates, it's infuriating.

~~~
fredsted
Just don't update then. Do it overnight after you're done playing.

~~~
girvo
Good luck doing that with data-caps.

------
wlesieutre
$400, no need for a computer, no need for all of the external tracking cameras
that the Rift uses. I'm pretty interested in this, especially with the upward
trend in GPU prices. RTX makes for some very pretty games yes, but it's
another incremental step in ever increasing graphics.

The stuff happening in VR feels like a more interesting direction, and can
probably extend across a broad market because the hand controls are more
approachable than console game controllers.

I haven't actually used a headset newer than a DK1 though. Fingers crossed
these get demo setups at Best Buy or something.

~~~
Ajedi32
AFAIK the DK1 didn't even have positional tracking. Going from that to a Quest
would be a huge step up in basically every conceivable metric.

Positional tracking and hand presence make a massive difference.

~~~
kbenson
Well, except maybe for actual system performance. No need for a computer is
great, but shoehorning in enough CPU and GPU power for this in a $400 budget
that also includes all the hardware, combined with the promo videos all being
third person views and the items held all being shown as wire frame and single
color means there's quite a bit unknown about what it will actually be like
(unless there is more info I'm missing).

It kind of reminds me of Virtual Boy...

~~~
shafyy
I'm at Oculus Connect 5 right now and you can try it out. It's a finished
product, not a concept or prototype. It's one of the coolest things. EVER!

~~~
wlesieutre
I've read the screen's refresh rate is 72 Hz, lower than the 90 Hz that
Oculus/Valve have been pushing as a minimum for immersive VR. Did this seem
like a problem, or does it feel good enough?

I know the Go already runs at 72 or 60 Hz, but without positional tracking it
was never going to be particularly immersive no matter what framerate it had.

~~~
erikpukinskis
In Carmack’s talk today he said many people find 60hz uncomfortable, but far
fewer need 80hz to feel comfort. And 72hz is 3x 24fps which most videos play
in so it helps for smooth video playback. And 96hz would be a substantial
performance hit.

------
jonplackett
This is it people! VR for the mainstream. As a developer this makes me
excited. Been waiting for this since I got the first Rift and was half amazed
and half totally deflated. $399 should finally mean a wider audience.

~~~
drcode
I think you could be on to something- I kinda agree this could be the "iPad"
of VR. The Oculus Go is already pretty awesome, but it is hampered by a still
somewhat limited library and the lack of 6DOF is definitely frustrating- Since
this new headset will probably have the full Rift AND Go game catalog at
launch, as well as a normie-friendly setup (without base stations or PC) this
device could see some mainstream adoption and could be a milestone in VR.

~~~
no7hing
Sadly the Quest is not powerful enough to run regular Rift titles without
heavy optimizations. They even mentioned that for "Superhot" it took multiple
weeks for porting it to the Quest.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
This isn't necessarily awful. Having a known baseline hardware (even if not
quite state of the art) can really help optimization efforts. I'm thinking of
the gaming consoles, which are all behind a modern PC in terms of performance,
but have really quite good graphics and performance as it's so tuned.

~~~
IshKebab
A big part of that is the different architecture of consoles though - the
graphics and CPU are highly integrated and share RAM so you don't have to do
everything over PCI.

This is almost certainly based on an Android phone so I expect it to have the
same performance limitations as those.

~~~
jonplackett
You're assuming we need photo realistic games to make VR worthwhile. This
isn't true of games in general so why would it be true of VR?

Look at consoles like the Wii/Switch/Gameboy and how well they did. Gameplay
is what makes a great game and VR gives you a whole new set of gameplay tools.

The first iPhone and iPad had very different types of games to mainstream
consoles but those games were tailored to that type of experience - Angry
Birds would have been a pretty dull console game but the touch input made it
fun. Pokemon go couldn't even have worked as a console game.

VR is about a new way to experience and interact with a game (it's also
awesome how they have standardised the touch controller so that can be
properly explored).

Now it's up to developers to experiment and make games people love with this
new set of tools.

~~~
IshKebab
No I'm not...

------
JohnCohorn
Most PC based VR games I've seen already use greatly cut down graphics
compared to traditional games, even while running at current headset
resolutions where the screen door effect is fairly noticeable. But VR can be
so much fun that you might stop noticing the graphics in games that don't try
to go for realism in their presentation. But if that's the best available on a
desktop PC with a recent high end GPU, I'm having a hard time imagining how a
portable could be powerful enough that its graphical limitations won't also be
a drag on the fun.

~~~
jobigoud
The Lenovo Mirage Solo is another standalone 6DoF VR headset (Daydream based)
and it runs at 75 fps.

~~~
andybak
I've been developing for the Mirage and it's a great device (if you ignore the
controllers). You have to make graphical compromises but there's multiple ways
to create similar effects to PC VR. In terms of raw triangle throughput it's
surprisingly capable.

------
donohoe
I want this so badly, but…

The Oculus privacy policy has a blanket clause that lets it share and receive
information from Facebook and Facebook-owned services.

I’ll come back when that’s no longer the case.

~~~
kruczek
Yep, even if they'd be offering it for free, after adding the privacy tax for
all the data they siphon, I certainly wouldn't touch it. Exactly the reason
why I went with HTC Vive.

~~~
mrguyorama
This was also my reason. I'm glad I made it too, because even though the
oculus was $100 cheaper, my understanding is that it doesn't do room scale as
well.

Though I wish valve would stop with their stupid trackpads.

------
cheeko1234
For comparison:

[https://i.imgur.com/wtEYpW0.png](https://i.imgur.com/wtEYpW0.png)

Src:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/9j4xmg/could_someon...](https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/9j4xmg/could_someone_explain_the_downsides_to_oculus/e6onxqw/)

~~~
SquareWheel
I'd be skeptical. The author of these charts is a staunch Oculus fan, and
seems to spend his time doing little else than posting positive Oculus stories
to reddit.

I don't think he's a shill, just over-committed. At one point the the founder
of Oculus Palmer Luckey even called him out as an "insufferable fanboy". [1]

I don't say this just be a detractor or mean-spirited, but I would advise
caution as there's likely bias in these charts.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4gfpjk/palmer_lucke...](https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4gfpjk/palmer_luckey_on_twitter_i_prefer_production_that/d2hkzd3/?context=1)

~~~
Ajedi32
The contents of that chart are purely factual. There's very little room for
bias unless you want to nitpick on trivial things like what shade of green he
used for the font on the price figures.

~~~
gervase
The bias the parent refers to is implicit, I believe, in the selection of
information to convey. That is, the choice of which columns and rows to
include in the graph in the first place.

They could have included a row for "Open platform for games", or "Has finger
detection", etc. Alternatively, they could have included columns for Vive, or
Vive+Wireless, and so on.

This kind of implicit bias is very difficult to avoid, however; in general,
viewers of ANY online media should already be assuming the viewpoints they're
consuming are biased in the first place.

In particular, since the source is the /r/oculus subreddit, anyone viewing
this information there (1) already assumes this implicit bias, and (2) is
likely to share it.

------
devilmoon
400$ and doesn't need a computer? God damn, how are they even able to run VR
games like this considering how much a PC able to handle them costs?

~~~
wvenable
The Oculus Go is $200 and doesn't need a computer either. Mobile VR has always
required less power than PC VR.

~~~
drcode
The Go is pretty cool, but the lack of 6DOF and the limited game catalog
really limit its viability. This new device addresses both of these issues
(since many Rift games can now be ported over pretty easily)

~~~
cheeko1234
I don't know if that many games can be ported over easily. Most games on the
Rift barely run on the highest consumer GPU's available.

~~~
drcode
I suspect that the developers of the top 100 rift games (i.e. the games that
are actually pretty good and have made some money) will be enormously
incentivized to find ways to scale down the visuals a bit because of the easy
money they would make. The important part is that no changes in the game
mechanics are necessary, given the identical controllers and similar 6DOF
capabilities.

------
tshannon
> This innovative system uses four ultra wide-angle sensors and computer
> vision algorithms to track your exact position in real time without any
> external sensors.

I'd be really curious at what FPS they are able to accomplish that and still
have enough resources available to actually run applications.

Even with hardware dedicated to "computer vision" tracking it'd be quite the
accomplishment to do this with a high enough FPS to not induce motion sickness
in some people.

~~~
drcode
To be fair, John Carmack almost certainly would need to sign off on any
tracking solution that Oculus releases, and he takes FPS and latency issues
very very seriously. Keep in mind Oculus has had a "stand alone" headset
available earlier than pretty much everyone and is one of the last to release
a 6DOF solution, so there's no reason (on the surface at least) to suggest
that they didn't take the time necessary to make sure their solution performs
well.

------
cwkoss
Does the headset contain batteries, computer and the GPU?

Seems like it'd get hot and not last long. Impressive if they've actually made
it work.

~~~
corysama
The Oculus Go is basically a GearVR that’s not constrained by the having its
core in the form factor of a phone. So, it has much better thermal design and
overheats much less. The Quest is an improved Go.

~~~
wincy
Now that I think about it, it makes sense that you’d be able to squeeze more
performance and have reduced throttling with the larger form factor of a
headset.

Then they’re able to use cheaper parts and keep the price lower, which is
pretty exciting.

------
coffeeaddicted
Promo-video is blocked here (germany) with "Video unavailable. This video
contains content from ustv, who has blocked it on copyright grounds".

~~~
flohofwoe
It's working here (Berlin), you didn't miss much though, just the usual "young
people getting all excited about something" ad.

~~~
coffeeaddicted
First one works - the second one is blocked.

~~~
flohofwoe
True, for some reason I didn't even notice there's a second video after the
disappointing first one :)

------
riemannzeta
Timing seems pretty good for 5G at Home

[https://www.verizon.com/about/news/5g-here](https://www.verizon.com/about/news/5g-here)

:-)

------
colordrops
If it had a camera to allow switching to the "real world" without taking it
off, then it would be perfect. Having to take off the headset, put it back on,
adjust it on your face, calibrate orientation, then get back into your app so
you can answer the phone or grab a drink is annoying.

~~~
wincy
The IR sensor doubles as a camera, so this capability will be available.

~~~
colordrops
Wait, how does that work? Is there a visible light camera packaged with the IR
sensor? Or does the IR sensor also detect visible light at a high enough
resolution to be used as a normal camera? Or am I misunderstanding completely?

~~~
erik_seaberg
It's pretty common for CCD cameras to sense near infared as well as visible
light, without a filter to block one or the other.

------
schaefer
I'm really hoping this unit will allow streaming (graphics, controls) with a
PC.

I'm guessing the latency would make that hope a pipe dream - but fingers
crossed.

~~~
schaefer
So it turns out: The Vive has a wireless adapter...

------
mortenjorck
This would certainly seem to set the stage for VR’s mass-market inflection
point. Current VR early adopters have been using Treos and Windows CE phones,
so to speak, and this has the right positioning be the iPhone.

The deciding factor is naturally the same one any promising platform has: The
question of a killer app. The iPhone shipped with its own killer app, Mobile
Safari. Can Oculus or Facebook build the killer app for the Quest? Will a
third party? What would a killer app for VR look like?

~~~
hbosch
VRs best chance at mass market adoption is still games and entertainment IMO.
This is priced like a game console.

------
randyrand
Finally same room VR multiplayer will be reasonable.

------
MayeulC
> starting at $399 USD for a 64GB headset

I am most wary of this. And given occulus's past, I would be surprised if this
wasn't a walled garden of sorts.

I hope I'm wrong, though, and that you'll be able to run anything, and tinker
with the hardware (SD card, nvme ssd) and the software, down to the OS.

~~~
J5892
It's a mobile VR experience (Oculus Go), but with added 6Dof tracking.

It's a great step forward, but it will absolutely be a walled garden.

------
applecrazy
Is this the release version of the Project Santa Cruz headset that was shown
at Oculus Connect?

~~~
LukeWalsh
Yes

------
xbkingx
This is a great price point and excellent feature set for mainstream VR. I
have almost no interest in it, but would be comfortable recommending it to
less tech savvy friends and relatives.

Having a Vive and GearVR had taught me that I don't like the helplessness that
comes from Oculus's mobile VR design philosophy. I like a little more control
over my devices, but I totally see the appeal of an "It just works" setup.

The thing I am struggling with is how they will determine play space. Not the
sensors, and cameras, etc. If I start a game in a large open room then later
continue in a smaller space, how will the games handle that? Right now you can
see that a game requires a certain amount of space for roomscale and games are
generally divided into seated, standing, and roomscale options. Will devs be
expected to support all modes and all reasonable levels of roomscale for every
title, since the room layout can change at every launch?

I'm really looking forward to full 6DOF, untethered VR, but it seems like this
might be a bit premature and better suited for AR (environment variation would
be to AR as 6DOF tracking was for VR). It's a convenience feature before other
unresolved and non-standardized core MR features, like eye tracking, balance,
simulation sickness, full body tracking, etc. I'm very interested to see how
they handle the inside out tracking, but I fully expect it to be a little
watered down (but hopefully better that the Windows MR implementation, which
isn't terrible).

The Quest seems like a marketing decision taking precedence over a raw
technological development path, but I'm not sure if that's a bad thing here.
VR hype is waning in the public eye and this is a very noticeable improvement
for average consumers. It may have been a smart decision that will keep the
conversation going, and the investment dollars flowing to devs.

I do wonder why this wasn't introduced with a GearVR 2, though. Charge $200
for a pair of controllers and the headset and it's salt the same system. It
makes me wonder if they found dealing with varied hardware and an OS not under
their complete control too burdensome, or if they just didn't see the numbers
they were expecting.

------
justicezyx
I'll take this, as all I know Mr. Carmack is behind it.

------
dwighttk
The Oculus Quest: Under the Hood video really makes me think of a Nintendo
Wii. Doesn't do much to sell what the games look like.

------
deckar01
I was really hoping DOF meant depth of field.

------
peter303
An analysis of great VR suggests it needs approximately a peta-op of computing
power for sufficient temporal and spatial resolution and motion tracking.
Merely a factor of a hundred over current systems and achievable in 6-7 years
according to Moores Law. Just be patient. In the meantime figure out how to
generate content.

~~~
iabacu
Wondering if there is a reference/citation you might link to?

------
leetrout
This was all really impressive but I'm bummed they aren't merging the stores /
purchases with the addition of the Rift to the mobile app.

I hate that I would have to buy a title twice to play it on either platform (I
own both).

------
drngdds
Does the technology exist to wirelessly stream video from a PC to a
(hypothetical) VR headset at the resolution and framerate of the regular
Rift/Vive with low latency? That's what I really want.

~~~
modeless
Yes, it's not hypothetical. There is an official wireless adapter from HTC for
the Vive now.

------
bootlooped
Interesting how HTC went the high end (and very expensive) route with their
Pro headset + wireless adapter, while Oculus went low-mid with a standalone
device.

~~~
meheleventyone
I think the form factor is _the_ key selling point. Even with wireless you are
still effectively tethered to a PC and the hard mounted tracking space which
is still dangling wires everywhere. In comparison the Quest works in larger
spaces with zero setup (unless you want a safety barrier rendered) and they
don’t fight with one another. Due to that you can just sling it in your bag
and take it anywhere, won’t need a dedicated space at home and can just stick
it on a shelf when not in use without having to break down the tracking space
or leave unsightly stuff in place.

I also think this will help push VR onto office desktops. Companies I’ve
visited tend to keep their VR gear in one central location or worse in a
store. Use is sporadic so adoption is really low. Having a simple unit on your
own desk is much more accessible and much less embarrassing to experiment
with.

Also given the way the tracking works it should be reasonable to share data
between devices and take part in shared VR in person. I believe there is a
demo at OC5 where they are doing this already in a big hall.

------
forkLding
Wonder if VR systems will replace computers in the future

~~~
no1youknowz
If they hit these points:

\- light enough to wear for 8+ hours continuously

\- not hot and no perspiring issues

\- high enough resolution to read text comfortably and without eye strain

\- VR gloves to simulate keyboard with haptic feedback and mouse/touchpad
virtual device

\- VR/AR mixed reality so that it can map close objects into view, like the
coffee on your desk

\- Work with external cameras to map bodies and put into VR, i.e conference
calls / meetings with actual presence.

I think we'll start to see a shift and interestingly enough, none of these are
difficult to do. I would say, give it 10 years and we'll probably be there.

------
jimmar
The promo videos only showed single players. Does anybody know if two people
might be able to network the devices and be in the same virtual space?

~~~
drcode
My 7yo daughter and I have the Oculus Go headsets and are able to find quite a
few fun multiplayer games- This new headset will at minimum support the Go
library.

Maybe around 5% of games have multiplayer support, so out of the 200 or so
decent games for the Go around 10 are multiplayer.

------
dharma1
what's the SoC/GPU?

I would love to see this succeed, but wonder how much longer FB will keep
pumping money at VR if the sales for this disappoint.

~~~
andybak
Snapdragon 835 apparently. The 845 would have pushed the price point up
considerably. If so I think they made the right call. The price point was my
biggest concern with this thing.

------
kriro
Second video (the one with the actual details, not the trailer) is not
available here (video was removed). Good marketing...not.

------
eof
I am extremely skeptical that they can get good tracking with no base stations
on mobile-esque hardware. But if they can, wow!

~~~
jonplackett
Have you tried AR kit on a new iPhone? The tracking is pretty damn good and
that’s just with 2 cameras.

~~~
ynniv
Two _calibrated_ cameras and, more importantly, _calibrated_ accelerometers
and gyroscopes. Cameras alone aren't fast enough, and visual feature detaction
not accurate enough, to provide a good experience.

All of this is within reach of anyone who is making their own hardware,
though.

~~~
andybak
Google/Lenovo managed it with the Mirage Solo on "fairly lose to stock"
Android.

------
jose-cl
Is anybody developing oculus apps/games?

------
keyle
This is very exciting... Any idea of the cost of the devkit? Are they letting
little guys like me develop for it? (UE4)

~~~
hoelle
Oculus Quest dev kits will be hard to get for a while, but if you're a small
developer, the easiest place to start developing VR is on the PC/Rift. The
SDKs are the same! Unity and Unreal will definitely be supported.

~~~
andybak
The Lenovo Mirage has the same chipset and a 6DOF controller dev kit was just
announced. That makes it the ideal test platform for the Quest.

------
the8472
Under 6DoF I would have expected some sort of suspension system so you can
play things like Descent or skydiving in VR

------
person_of_color
So this tracks position by looking at the room (segmentation), rather than the
room looking at you?

------
pk455
Why do the controllers have rings?

~~~
gfosco
Tracking, because the rest of the controller is hidden in your hands.

------
sexydefinesher
If this is good enough to play VRChat acceptably then Oculus will have hit
gold.

~~~
Asooka
Definitely not, unless they do some amazing magic with restricting resource
usage by people's avatars. I can literally put a raytracer inside a shader and
upload it. There are worlds that drop down to 30fps on my overclocked water-
cooled i7-6700k & 1080ti gaming pc. VRChat's performance demands entirely
depend on the world you're in and the amount of optimisation work people have
put into their avatars.

------
poisonborz
Great. Now that the whole pack is $399, and fairly complete bundle at that -
when it fails, and it will - finally everyone will get how much of a failure
VR is.

(disc: in its current iteration, for mainstream, excluding special cases like
architercture or medicine: it certainly is the future, somewhere)

------
bitL
How good is 3200x1440 for VR? Has anyone tried prototype already?

~~~
drcode
It sounds like it uses the same optics as the existing Oculus Go device- These
are arguably quite good (i.e. you can watch an HD movie quite well and get the
full experience) but certainly they are still short of matching "Actual
Reality" in terms of resolution.

------
boringg
Battery life?

------
908087
Just a reminder to those of you who are (rightfully) trying to avoid feeding
the beast that is Facebook:

Oculus is Facebook

------
superkuh
All mobile computers of small form factor are gimped by energy storage and
heat dissipation limits. This will not be able to do high fidelity VR and
it'll only be doing it's low quality extrapolation-based frame doubling to
meet VR framerates for a limited time on any reasonable bettery.

~~~
andybak
Well. I've got a device in the room with me that rather proves you wrong, sir.

~~~
superkuh
Really? It does 2k+ pixel 90 FPS renders for more than a minute? I think your
'proving me wrong' is just not understanding, or ignoring, what I said about
heat dissipation and frame reuse.

~~~
andybak
I think you've slightly moved the goalposts but essentially - yes.

Have you used a Lenovo Mirage or similar?

~~~
superkuh
[https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/09/carmack-oculus-
quests...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/09/carmack-oculus-quests-power-
is-comparable-to-xbox-360-or-ps3/) has a quote from CTO John Carmack,

"Expecting Rift-level performance from a self-contained mobile headset like
the quest isn't realistic, Carmack said, partly for simple electrical reasons.
While a high-end gaming PC often draws up to 500 watts of power, Carmack said
the Quest only uses about 5W, a tidbit that should be of benefit to the
Quest's still unconfirmed battery-life statistics."

------
Animats
Announcing, not introducing. Shipments in 2019. They're missing this holiday
season.

The $399 price isn't real until it ships. I'll bet it ships only as some
"bundle" that costs well over $500. The Microsoft HoloLens has comparable
hardware and that's several thousand dollars.

~~~
opencl
How is this hardware remotely comparable to the hololens? This an Android
phone with two magnifying glasses and some cameras attached, and they're
already selling a $200 version without the cameras. The expensive part of
hololens is the AR optics/display.

